
You and your ideas - the-dude
http://your-ideas.nl
======
sharemywin
Almost every "startup" resource I know of suggests you take a lot of time
soliciting ideas from your users because they're the ones paying and
ultimately using the product. Should you implement everyone of course not, but
to actually shut down communication seems like a bad way to run a business
long term.

